# Referendum Costituzionale ottobre 2016. Si o no. Testo.Come funziona



## admin (2 Maggio 2016)

Il prossimo ottobre 2016 gli italiani saranno chiamati alle urne per votare sì (favorevoli) o no (contrari) al referendum costituzionale che, in caso di vittoria dei NO, manderebbe a casa il governo Renzi.

Per cosa si vota e come funziona il referendum costituzionale 2016? Il discorso è ampio, quindi vi rimandiamo a questo approfondimento de L'Espresso -) espresso.repubblica.it/palazzo/2016/01/13/news/come-funziona-il-referendum-costituzionale-che-potrebbe-mandare-a-casa-il-governo-renzi-1.246523


Renzi oggi ha già aperto la campagna a favore del sì. Il premier ha detto di voler portare avanti una mega campagna porta a porta, in tutte le case degli italiani per convincerli a votare sì.

Si stanno attivando anche i comitato che appoggiano il NO.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Maggio 2016)

NO tutta la vita se serve a liberarci da Renzi


----------



## juventino (2 Maggio 2016)

Deve vincere il NO, costi quel che costi.


----------



## cris (2 Maggio 2016)

Purtroppo non riesco a documentarmi a dovere sulla tematica, ovvio che non esiste nemmeno che mi affido alla tv


----------



## patriots88 (2 Maggio 2016)

io sono per il si.

è ora si velocizzare le procedure in italia. non è possibile metterci secoli per far approvare una legge.
quella del senato deve essere la prima.

poi ci dovrebbe essere quella per ridurre i tempi dei processi.


----------



## Stex (2 Maggio 2016)

No


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (2 Maggio 2016)

Assolutamente no, quando ho tempo argomento.


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Maggio 2016)

No nella maniera più assoluta, per tanti motivi


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il prossimo ottobre 2016 gli italiani saranno chiamati alle urne per votare sì (favorevoli) o no (contrari) al referendum costituzionale che, in caso di vittoria dei NO, manderebbe a casa il governo Renzi.
> 
> Per cosa si vota e come funziona il referendum costituzionale 2016? Il discorso è ampio, quindi vi rimandiamo a questo approfondimento de L'Espresso -) espresso.repubblica.it/palazzo/2016/01/13/news/come-funziona-il-referendum-costituzionale-che-potrebbe-mandare-a-casa-il-governo-renzi-1.246523
> 
> ...



Cacchio, non bastavano i testimoni di geova o quelli della folletto a rompere le balle alla porta di casa


----------



## James Watson (2 Maggio 2016)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> io sono per il si.
> 
> è ora si velocizzare le procedure in italia. non è possibile metterci secoli per far approvare una legge.
> quella del senato deve essere la prima.
> ...



Mi accodo, il bello è che la riforma, pur perfettibile e con diversi difetti per carità, va nella direzione di soddisfare alcune esigenze richieste a gran voce da molti per lungo tempo. Poi però, siccome il referendum "serve per mandare a casa il governo" in tanti votano no. 
Poi si incazzano se gli dai dei tifosi della politica.


----------



## James Watson (2 Maggio 2016)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> io sono per il si.
> 
> è ora si velocizzare le procedure in italia. non è possibile metterci secoli per far approvare una legge.
> quella del senato deve essere la prima.
> ...



Mi accodo, il bello è che la riforma, pur perfettibile e con diversi difetti per carità, va nella direzione di soddisfare alcune esigenze richieste a gran voce da molti per lungo tempo. Poi però, siccome il referendum "serve per mandare a casa il governo" in tanti votano no. 
Poi si incazzano se gli dai dei tifosi della politica.


----------



## Jaqen (3 Maggio 2016)

Sì. Potevano farla meglio, ok, ma di sicuro non vado a votare no, per "mandare a casa Renzi".


----------



## Danielsan (3 Maggio 2016)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> io sono per il si.
> 
> è ora si velocizzare le procedure in italia.* non è possibile metterci secoli per far approvare una legge.
> quella del senato deve essere la prima.
> ...



A mio avviso questo è un falso mito da sfatare però..Sta cosa viene tirata fuori da ogni governo per mettere le mani avanti in caso di insuccesso.

Quando le leggi le vogliono fare, per ovvi interessi l'iter della tempistica rientra nella media europea.
Quando la legge sta li secoli è per il semplice motivo che non si mettono daccordo, a volte anche all'interno dello stesso partito. 
Lo eliminassero davvero il Senato allora.. Ma non lo eliminano,diventerà un dopo lavoro per Sindaci,Consiglieri provinciali/regionali.
La classica schifezza all'italiana che porterà piu' casini che altro. imho


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Maggio 2016)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Mi accodo, il bello è che la riforma, pur perfettibile e con diversi difetti per carità, va nella direzione di soddisfare alcune esigenze richieste a gran voce da molti per lungo tempo. Poi però, siccome il referendum "serve per mandare a casa il governo" in tanti votano no.
> Poi si incazzano se gli dai dei tifosi della politica.



Stesso discorso di quelli che oggi dicono si a una riforma costituzionale che aveva di fatto proposto il governo Berlusconi ancora 10 anni fa...eh ma quelli erano cittadini informati mica tifosi politici anti nano...........del resto si sa che in Italia le cose giuste le fa solo la sinistra no? (che poi definire sinistra il governo Renzi mette terrore...sono il governo dei potenti per eccellenza).....


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Maggio 2016)

Danielsan ha scritto:


> A mio avviso questo è un falso mito da sfatare però..Sta cosa viene tirata fuori da ogni governo per mettere le mani avanti in caso di insuccesso.
> 
> *Quando le leggi le vogliono fare, per ovvi interessi l'iter della tempistica rientra nella media europea.
> *Quando la legge sta li secoli è per il semplice motivo che non si mettono daccordo, a volte anche all'interno dello stesso partito.
> ...


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Maggio 2016)

E poi il senato Renzi lo vuole eliminare solo perche la maggioranza è ristretta, lui governa solo grazie ai traditori del PdL. Perché se voleva abbattere i costi della politica non aboliva la camera e manteneva il senato?
Però vietare di cambiare casacca a legislatura in corso? Non sia mai, lobbisti come renzi non andrebbero mai a governare senza questo

Questa riforma serve solo a rendere i governi autoritari


----------



## James Watson (3 Maggio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Stesso discorso di quelli che oggi dicono si a una riforma costituzionale che aveva di fatto proposto il governo Berlusconi ancora 10 anni fa...eh ma quelli erano cittadini informati mica tifosi politici anti nano...........del resto si sa che in Italia le cose giuste le fa solo la sinistra no? (che poi definire sinistra il governo Renzi mette terrore...sono il governo dei potenti per eccellenza).....



Riforme uguali proprio.. 
Identiche, soprattutto sui poteri del premier e sulle competenze del senato. Precise.


----------



## admin (3 Maggio 2016)

Io andrò a votare NO solo per mandare a casa questi affaristi lobbisti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Maggio 2016)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Riforme uguali proprio..
> Identiche, soprattutto sui poteri del premier e sulle competenze del senato. Precise.



Premesso che entrambe sono pessime questa è perfino peggio...soprattutto per quanto concerne il senato...ovviamente abolirlo del tutto era troppo brutto..vorrai mica levare un po' di stipendi agli amici.....


----------



## James Watson (3 Maggio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Premesso che entrambe sono pessime questa è perfino peggio...soprattutto per quanto concerne il senato...ovviamente abolirlo del tutto era troppo brutto..vorrai mica levare un po' di stipendi agli amici.....



Quali stipendi?
I membri del nuovo senato saranno eletti tra i componenti dei consigli regionali. Come tali non potranno accumulare un doppio "stipendio" ma ne percepiranno soltanto uno, esattamente come avviene già con i membri dei consigli provinciali.


----------



## James Watson (3 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io andrò a votare NO solo per mandare a casa questi affaristi lobbisti.



c.v.d.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Maggio 2016)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Quali stipendi?
> I membri del nuovo senato saranno eletti tra i componenti dei consigli regionali. Come tali non potranno accumulare un doppio "stipendio" ma ne percepiranno soltanto uno, esattamente come avviene già con i membri dei consigli provinciali.



Si si e immagino nessuno mega rimborso per le trasferte e per costi vari (tipo segreterie, affitto uffici a Roma, etc...)...figuriamoci, lo faranno per l'onore e la gloria, come sempre...


----------



## vota DC (3 Maggio 2016)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Mi accodo, il bello è che la riforma, pur perfettibile e con diversi difetti per carità, va nella direzione di soddisfare alcune esigenze richieste a gran voce da molti per lungo tempo. Poi però, siccome il referendum "serve per mandare a casa il governo" in tanti votano no.
> Poi si incazzano se gli dai dei tifosi della politica.



Io ero rimasto che Calderoli in un goffo tentativo di prendere voti aveva bruciato una pila gigantesca di leggi inutili. Abbiamo ogni ministro che si fa la sua riformina personale

Infatti dall'unità d'Italia abbiamo solo prendendo in considerazione l'istruzione

1877 
1904
1911
1923
1962
1968-1969

1996
2001
2006
2008
2015

A parte quella del 2006 tutte le ultime riforme non sono state piccole aggiunte, ma cose "epocali" ed impegnative che hanno rivoltato come un calzino la scuola. Riforme che in passato richiedevano una decina di anni per essere approvate (la Gelmini l'hanno approvata subito, i ministeri per attuarla ci sono riusciti appena con Profumo quando c'era già Monti....quindi l'esecutivo è più lento del legislativo!).


----------



## James Watson (3 Maggio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si si e immagino nessuno mega rimborso per le trasferte e per costi vari (tipo segreterie, affitto uffici a Roma, etc...)...figuriamoci, lo faranno per l'onore e la gloria, come sempre...



Tutte cose che, tra l'altro, esistono già oggi a cui però bisogna sommare i 321 stipendi che paghiamo e che, dopo la riforma, non pagheremo più. 
Poi possiamo anche dire che la riforma poteva essere fatta meglio o in modo totalmente diverso, ma su questo punto non c'è proprio da discutere.


----------



## Hammer (3 Maggio 2016)

A me continua a sembrare assurdo far passare una scelta che dovrebbe essere svincolata dalla politica, come un referendum, come un SI RENZI o NO RENZI


----------



## admin (3 Maggio 2016)

James Watson ha scritto:


> c.v.d.



E me ne vanto.

A casa questi delinquenti.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (3 Maggio 2016)

il miglior modo per far fallire il no è trasformare il referendum in una battaglia pro o contro Renzi.


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Maggio 2016)

Il NO vorrebbe dire un'altra Primavera con altri cinesi che vogliono comprare il Milan. Con Berlusconi i tutti i programmi a parlare di Milan alla minoranza ecc.

Insomma altro circo.

Dopo lo scorso anno e questo, non reggo un terzo anno con i soliti circhi


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Maggio 2016)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Tutte cose che, tra l'altro, esistono già oggi a cui però bisogna sommare i 321 stipendi che paghiamo e che, dopo la riforma, non pagheremo più.
> Poi possiamo anche dire che la riforma poteva essere fatta meglio o in modo totalmente diverso, ma su questo punto non c'è proprio da discutere.



Ma infatti per me potevano proprio eliminarlo il senato se tanto lo devono tenere li a non far nulla.
Comunque ho letto su altri post che tu sei politicamente impegnato, quindi non voglio trasformare una discussione in qualcosa di personale, figuriamoci...se tu credi nel PD nonostante tutti gli scandali che emergono ogni giorno e nonostante la gente che ci ronza dentro non so come fai ma non sono cose su cui mi permetto di criticare, magari nella tua zona c'è gente onesta come sarai senz'altro anche tu che fa il suo dovere..dalle mie parti nel PD ronzano sempre le stesse facce: vecchi morti politici riciclati e nuovi galoppini che sembrano i cloni su scala locale dei vari Renzi, Boschi, Serrachiani insomma, giovani marci fino al midollo e arrivisti oltre ogni senso del pudore..


----------



## JesusHeKnows (4 Maggio 2016)

Difficile fare una riforma dove si elimina il Senato. Soprattutto per la cultura sociale del cittadino medio italiano.


----------



## cremone (6 Maggio 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> E poi il senato Renzi lo vuole eliminare solo perche la maggioranza è ristretta, lui governa solo grazie ai traditori del PdL. Perché se voleva abbattere i costi della politica non aboliva la camera e manteneva il senato?
> Però vietare di cambiare casacca a legislatura in corso? Non sia mai, lobbisti come renzi non andrebbero mai a governare senza questo
> 
> Questa riforma serve solo a rendere i governi autoritari



Non si può vietare a un deputato di cambiare casacca durante la legislatura, c'è il divieto di vincolo di mandato nella costituzione e nelle leggi europee

Sulla legge sono ancora indeciso, la legge elettorale fa schifo (ma non potevano mettere direttamente il maggioratario?) e la riforma del senato è confusionaria ma mi piace il fatto che riducano le competenze degli enti locali visto hanno fatto aumentare solo costi, tasse, burocrazia e corruzione.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Maggio 2016)

cremone ha scritto:


> Non si può vietare a un deputato di cambiare casacca durante la legislatura, c'è il divieto di vincolo di mandato nella costituzione e nelle leggi europee



Una delle cose più vergognose..si viene eletti in parlamento con i voti di una parte e poi si può fare l'esatto contrario...roba indecente, se fossero persone con un briciolo di dignità al momento che sono in disaccordo col loro partito si dimetterebbero non continuerebbero a scaldare la sedia per la lauta paga tradendo il mandato elettorale..

Ma parlare di dignità quando si nominano i politici (e qui mi permetto di dire TUTTI i politici, perché in questo sono uguali) è privo di ogni senso..poi qui in italia che manco con 20 processi si dimettono..


----------



## Coripra (6 Maggio 2016)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Mi accodo, il bello è che la riforma, pur perfettibile e con diversi difetti per carità, va nella direzione di soddisfare alcune esigenze richieste a gran voce da molti per lungo tempo. Poi però, siccome il referendum "serve per mandare a casa il governo" in tanti votano no.
> Poi si incazzano se gli dai dei tifosi della politica.



D'accordo su tutto.
In Italia non esiste politica intelligente: si vota pro o contro il personaggio.
Sempre è stato così e sempre sarà: tanto per dirne una, quando Renzi è diventato capo di governo i commenti in ufficio erano del tipo: "in America hanno Obama e a noi tocca uno con quella faccia." E difatti giù con Mr. Bean.


----------



## juventino (6 Maggio 2016)

Adesso, lasciamo perdere per un attimo il discorso pro-contro Renzie, e parliamo di questa riforma in se. Anche qui non riesco veramente a capire come si possa avvallare una cosa del genere. Ma vi rendete conto che in questo modo il Senato diventa una vera e propria camera delle impunità per i politici comunali e regionali? Questi sono il PEGGIO del peggio del peggio del peggio del peggio del peggio del peggio del peggio. Le regioni sono in assoluto gli enti più corrotti di questo paese, ma non essendo parlamentari è meno facile per loro garantirsi l'impunità (penso di non esagerare che un buon 80% dei politici arrestati negli ultimi anni venivano da regioni e comuni). Mandarli al Senato implica un grosso aiutone a guadagnarsi maggiore protezione.


----------

